Ask HN: What would you pay US$10k for? - free2chill
======
scanny
As an individual as opposed to a buisness?

Maybe a car? I can't think of many things to spend that kind of money on.
Something like a house goes well beyond that, and most everyday items and
services fall well below.

Maybe a holiday or a cruise would hit that amount for most people? Or perhaps
some form of educational course (outside of the US for that amount)

------
neximo64
$11k

------
kleer001
As a one time purchase?

As a yearly subscription?

As a monthly subscription?

Personally I can't think of anything consumable or any service that I need in
that range.

------
cpach
A new roof for my house.

A photovoltaic system.

(They probably cost a little more than that, but they’re in the same
ballpark.)

------
quickthrower2
Stock worth $20k next year

------
rapjr9
A three wheeled electric car.

------
rdtwo
Childcare

